# [Taiwan NR] Pyraminx Avg 3.80s by Chia-Liang Tai



## Jimmy Liu (Jul 7, 2014)

There are few nice cases in the final, and I'll write the solutions.
I won't mention the L3E and L3tips, (u) is to make the hole cube U turn.

1. bgr on top, r tip face you
u U' R L'(TOP)
U' R D R' D R (CO)

2. ygr on top, y tip face you 
u' U R' (TOP)
(u) R' D' R' D' R' (CO)

3. rgy on top, g tip face you
u' (TOP)
L' D' R' D (CO)

4. yrb on top, y tip face you
u L (TOP)
R' L' D' R' D (CO)

5. rby on top, r tip face you
R U' R U (TOP)
(u) R' D (u) R L R' L' (CO)


----------



## Iggy (Jul 7, 2014)

Nice solves! Interesting way of solving tips.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 7, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice solves! Interesting way of solving tips.



I might use it


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 7, 2014)

Really nice solves, but I wouldn't do the tips like that. It looks like it makes your timer stops slow. The way you turn them is fine, you're just getting so close to the table and far from the timer.


----------

